# Rifled choke tube



## mudplunger (Jan 13, 2006)

What benefit - if any - is there to using a rifled choke tube in a smoothbore shotgun? What type of slug should be used in a smoothbore with a rifled choke tube? All my shots at deer are under 30 yards and was wondering if I should go with a rifled choke.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

If you're on the "cheap", just use a modified choke tube. 
I did before I got my rifled barrel and used the Winchester X slugs out to 50yrds. 
Worked great on the buck and doe that year.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Warning - rifled slugs should only be shot out of a wide open Cylinder choke, IC should be OK but modified is too tight and can cause dangerous pressures.

A rifled choke tube is made for saboted slugs, poor man's rifled bbl. As stated they will get the job done out to 50 yards with some range time for zeroing and some sort of sights on the rib.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jmoser said:


> Warning - rifled slugs should only be shot out of a wide open Cylinder choke, IC should be OK but modified is too tight and can cause dangerous pressures.


I'll double check the choke but I must say, I do disagree.
I used the Winchester 3" Super X slugs out of my Rem 870 smoothbore and was getting excellent accuracy and no problems. Yup, modified choke.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

if your only shooting 20-30 yards try buck shot..
deadly


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

> Warning - rifled slugs should only be shot out of a wide open Cylinder choke, IC should be OK but modified is too tight and can cause dangerous pressures.


Not according to the manufacterers of rifled slugs, or the rest of the shooting world. Where'd ya get this info?


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

If you have a smoothbore barrel with no choke(cylinder bore) or interchangeable chokes(use improved cylinder) you fire Rifled slugs in it.

If you have a rifled barrel or rifled choke tube you fire Sabot shotgun slugs in it, they are more expensive and will say sabot on the box, you can shoot more accurately and in most cases a little farther.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

SgtSabre said:


> Not according to the manufacterers of rifled slugs, or the rest of the shooting world. Where'd ya get this info?


Maybe my info is a bit dated or maybe slug designers have altered things for liability purposes - in any case I would want to know the actual OD of the slug to compare the fit with the measured choke on my bbl before I signed off on it.


----------



## mudplunger (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the info. Since I am only a part time deer hunter (2-3 days per year) it looks like I am going to try the rifled choke with a sabot.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

mudplunger said:


> Thanks everybody for the info. Since I am only a part time deer hunter (2-3 days per year) it looks like I am going to try the rifled choke with a sabot.


I used to hunt with a rifled choke tube in my 870 turkey gun. I found that 2 3/4" Lightfield's were the most consistant slugs out there with that configuration. I rarely use a shotgun any more as I prefer a muzzleloader but I killed a bunch of deer with that combination.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Skibum said:


> I used to hunt with a rifled choke tube in my 870 turkey gun. I found that 2 3/4" Lightfield's were the most consistant slugs out there with that configuration. I rarely use a shotgun any more as I prefer a muzzleloader but I killed a bunch of deer with that combination.


Lightfields ROCK!!! :evilsmile


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

If your max range is 30 yards get some good federal premium buckshot and PATTERN YOUR GUN with various choke tubes. The range you can keep 75% of the pellets in the load on a 9 inch paper plate is your maximum effective range for deer. At close range buckshot has no equal in stopping power in my opinion.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I have had good success with a rifled choke tube and Brenneke slugs out to 100 yards.
I retired the shotgun for a muzzleloader and my .44 pistol some years ago though.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Masterblaster1 said:


> If your max range is 30 yards get some good federal premium buckshot and PATTERN YOUR GUN with various choke tubes. The range you can keep 75% of the pellets in the load on a 9 inch paper plate is your maximum effective range for deer. At close range buckshot has no equal in stopping power in my opinion.


I would like to hear more about this, I know people that use Buckshot only and always do well with it. They all use 3" Rem 000 Buck through Rem 1100's or 1187's with a full choke.


----------



## mudplunger (Jan 13, 2006)

Of the 2-3 days I deer hunt each year, 1-2 days of that is spent deer hunting in Indiana (lifetime license holder so I take advantage of that). Buckshot is not legal in Indiana.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Line-Loc said:


> I would like to hear more about this, I know people that use Buckshot only and always do well with it. They all use 3" Rem 000 Buck through Rem 1100's or 1187's with a full choke.


don't think i'd like to shoot buck shot with a full choke ????????

my wife has a 3 inch rem 1187 and with the I/C choke tube no deer at that close range is safe.she accutually killed one at 75 yards by head shooting it but the rest have all been 30 yards or less and None that she has shot at survived. i especially reccomend it if hunting a area like a thick cedar swamp..she trys a neck shot whenever possible and they ALL drop like a rock. 
she uses the 15 pellot OO buck ...


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

My personal favorite load is Federal premium 10 pellet 000 buck 3" mag. With wad wizard choke I have patterned it at 50 yards it is still deadly enough for deer.


----------

